# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Komuniteti Shqiptar në Kinë!

## Alket123

C'dini per shqiptaret ne Kine? Sot jetojne e punojne rreth 300 shqiptare ne Kine. Jane pothuajse dy breza shqiptaro-kinez. Nuk jane mijera si ne Europe, Americas, Australia.

Cfare mendimi keni per kete komunitet?

Keni degjuar per:
http://al.chinabroadcast.cn/

----------


## Alket123

Turp te keni! Nuk ju vete ne mendje per gjakun tuaj shqiptar? Pse keni kaq urrejtje per Ten Hsiao Pinin miqesine qe na lidh me kombin e madh kinez. Sinqerisht po mohoni dhjetra shqiptare qe i kane dedikuar vitet e jetes se tyre kesaj miqesie me kombin e madh kinez.

Mos permendi arbereshet pastaj apo keni interes se ju japin viza per ne Itali? Mire do flasim kur te kerkoni viza per ne Kine.

----------


## mary-anne

Wow!!   http://al.chinabroadcast.cn/  eshte me te vertete shume interesante  :buzeqeshje: !
m-a

----------


## Anxhi

qe ka breza shqiptaresh deri ne kine nuk e dija ......... sorry 
 si jeni ju andej se une vetem per ushqimin kinez di qe pe me pelqen shume hehhe.

----------


## Gjallica

Lol nese ka ndonje forumist ne Kine (Shangai), s'do bente keq sikur te na japte  ndonje informacion ketu ose ne mp :buzeqeshje: 



 :Lulja3:

----------


## TarzaNi

hi kina care behet andej

----------


## MI CORAZON

Atë teRnorin kinez s'e dëgjokam dot, por të paktën lexova përralla kineze e nxorra mall. (lol)

Thx për linkun .   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Patjeter qe edhe ne Kinen e larget te kete shqiptar,jemi race e shtueshme ne shqipetaret, gjindemi ne cdo vend.  I pershendes te gjith shqiptaret atje ne Kine dhe ne te gjith Azinë.

----------


## dibrani2006

tund shqiptaret e kines

----------


## KACAKU

Une dua te gjej nje vend ku mos te kete asnje shqiptar,aty dua te shkoj une.

----------


## vodafone_1

ca thu re ka ven mos te kete shqiptar looooooooooool

----------


## LuLiKraS

A bre Shqiptare te mjer ju ku keni shku doni me boh komunitet ne KIN ku  eshte teper e veshtire te jetoj nje komunitet mbi 100vite... 
Komunetiet Shqiptare po asimilohen neper shtet me 82miljon banor e lere ne kin ku popllsia ka tejkauar 1 miljard po nejse...  Vetem du me ju PERSHENDET... e ata qe investojn ne KIN mos te harrojn se ne shqiptari  e Kosove ende jan gjall lloket presin  kushtet te mira per nimet  dhe mbesat qe i kan ne Atdhe...
Puno ku duash infesto nga ke perardhjen...

----------


## drity

> Une dua te gjej nje vend ku mos te kete asnje shqiptar,aty dua te shkoj une.


shko ne t'somes, aty s'duhet t'ket apo t'ket pas nenji shqiptar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> shko ne t'somes, aty s'duhet t'ket apo t'ket pas nenji shqiptar


  :pa dhembe:    hahahahahahaahahhhaahahaahhhaahha  :uahaha:

----------


## Tiffany

nese ndonjeri nga forumistat ketu eshte anetar i komunitetit shqiptarne Kine, mund te me jape ndonej informacion te shkurter per shkollat me te mira kineze?

ju lutem...

----------


## orion1978

> nese ndonjeri nga forumistat ketu eshte anetar i komunitetit shqiptarne Kine, mund te me jape ndonej informacion te shkurter per shkollat me te mira kineze?
> 
> ju lutem...


BEIJING UNIVERSITY
QINGHUA UNIVERSITY
CULTURE UNIVERSITY

----------


## orion1978

http://www.blcu.edu.cn/blcuweb/english/index-en.asp
http://en.pku.edu.cn/

Keta te dy jane me te miret ne Pekin.
Ka edhe ne Shanghai,

Te Google mund te gjesh gjithcka.
Pac fat.

----------


## Tiffany

ju faleminderit

----------


## Veriori_Ku

Shume bukur, le te rrijne aty se atje e kan vendin ato klysherit e ENVER HOXHES! 
Po te kthefshin prape ju pret plumbi ne koke....

----------


## Bl3ri

:pa dhembe:  edhe atje paska shqipetare ?

----------

